# Panther Project



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 17, 2021)

Picked this panther project up this week it’s cool but not my thing so may end up passing it along


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 22, 2021)

Love the green panthers colors. I found one in similar shape and it's now my go-to rider. Lots of potential there!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 6, 2021)

Found original paint springer, I have definitely gained interest in this panther project and will be hanging on to it now


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 6, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Found original paint springer, I have definitely gained interest in this panther project and will be hanging on to it now
> 
> View attachment 1442385



Considering you do not ride any of the bikes in the background, your going to need something to ride haha


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 6, 2021)

True but I have plenty of riders too , ok too many lol


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 8, 2021)

Shout out to my buddy Lee for selling me parts bike with tank , hopefully I can paint it and add a little patina for a ok rider


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Jul 9, 2021)

I think I sold you that springer on eBay. Glad you like it.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes that’s it , perfect for this project, thanks.  I still have stuff to do but it’s rideable


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m definitely not a professional painter but tank is green now in most the right places lol. I left all the dings that it has acquired over 60 plus years and will add a few nicks at some point


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 25, 2021)

Oh yeah! Great job.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 7, 2021)

Added a rocket ray , now on the hunt for a pair bottle cap pedals in decent shape


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks great!  Nice bike!


----------



## Boris (Aug 8, 2021)

You certainly brought that one back. Good job, looks like you're glad you kept it. I'm glad you did.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes i only have it and a Phantom for ballooners , they sure do ride nice .


----------



## dave429 (Aug 8, 2021)

Nicely done! I love when the restore leaves the original patina. Looks great!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 9, 2021)

I dont usually say this but Im glad I didnt buy that bike from you because you have done it far more justice than I would have, or at least in a much faster time frame.  Lol


----------

